# WBS result!



## Jaimee (Aug 18, 2010)

Result of my whole body scan-- post RAI treatment after thyroidectomy for thyroid cancer:

No evidence of metastatic thyroid cancer spread!!!

arty0009:


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

Hooray! That's awesome news!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Jaimee said:


> Result of my whole body scan-- post RAI treatment after thyroidectomy for thyroid cancer:
> 
> No evidence of metastatic thyroid cancer spread!!!
> 
> arty0009:


This is truly truly wonderful!!! Thank God for all blessings!! You go, Jaimee!!


----------

